# Best composers of adagios



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Another greatest thread!  Which composers were best at composing adagio (lento/andante) movements? I nominate Rachmaninov, his adagios are among most beautiful in classical music, like 2nd and 3rd piano concerto and 2nd symphony for example. I would like to direct your attention especially to the adagio of his 3rd symphony, not very well known, but beautiful nontheless.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler and Bruckner.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Mozart and Beethoven


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Winterreisender said:


> Mozart and Beethoven


Good call on Mozart, especially in his concertos.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Most of the big names. I won't bother repeating them this time. To the bigger names I'll add Vaughan-Williams who wrote some killer sonorous slow movements/pieces.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Bruckner, Mahler, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahler, as in the fourth, sixth and ninth symphonies. He takes us on journeys few have dared to try.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Bruckner and Beethoven. The adagio of Bruckner's 9th is the pinnacle of 19th century music. Right now I a listening to Beethoven's Leonore 2, the slow ponderess bit at the beginning.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I have favourite Adagios but not favourite composers of Adagios.

A few faves would be

From Mozart 23rd Piano Concerto
From Khachaturian's Spartacus
Shostakovich Piano Concerto No.2
Bruckner Symphony 8
Rachmaninov piano concerto 2 and 3
Chopin piano concerto 1


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Schubert deserves a mention. I love the adagio from the 5th symphony, which sounds more Mozartian than many of Mozart's pieces. Schubert also wrote some killer adagios in his chamber music. The string quintet is probably the best example for that.

Grieg also has a great gift for slow movements. The adagios are often the highlights of his chamber pieces. I only wish there were more of them.

I agree about Vaughan Williams. I love the adagios from symphonies 2 and 5.

I also hear that Barber wrote a pretty mean adagio...


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

To me, Brahms (the first string sextet), Beethoven (The Emperor, 3rd symphony), Schubet (Death and the Maiden) and Tchaikovsky (6th symphony) are in between my favorites.
Probably Eric Satie deserves a mention as wel. So does both Jan Sibelius and Antonio Vivaldi (Sibelius and Vivaldi in the same sentence, this is going to be an eclectic day).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Takemitsu is my favorite composer of Largos.

As for Adagios, Bach, Mahler, Debussy, and Bruckner lead my list, with Mozart, Haydn, and Beethoven in the running.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is a wonderful adagio by of all people, Dittersdorf!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't there already a "Favorite slow movement" thread?

Anyway, as usual, all the usual suspects of course.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Isn't there already a "Favorite slow movement" thread?
> 
> Anyway, as usual, all the usual suspects of course.


I know what you mean--enough about Dittersdorf already, people!

*p.s.* This Dittersdorf is lovely.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Haydn, Haydn, Haydn, Boieldieu, Haydn.

May we please _really_ drill down into specifics and discuss who wrote the best "andante un poco adagio" movements? Obviously Brahms takes the cake in that contest! :cheers:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Or the best "Langsam und sehnsuchtsvoll"? I know the answer but I ain't telling!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Bruckner
Mahler
Myaskovsky
Bax
Rorem
_Close runner-ups:_ Gliere, Glazunov, Tchaikovsky, Lyatoshynsky, Rachmaninoff, Melartin, Skulte, Scriabin.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Bruckner and Mahler wrote some serious slow movement beasts! You just don't see many 30min long slow movements out there. Beethoven is one of my favorites as well, the adagio from his Hammerklavier sonata alone is enough to put him in the tops!

Slow movements are kind of a special interest of mine, they're almost always my favorite movement in a piece. I hope to find some good recommendations in this thread!


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

For me, besides Bruckner: Shostakovich. Also Bartok and Ravel. And Barber of course.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

R.Schumann. Third movement of the second symphony. Period.

Oh and maybe Fauré (I'm thinking about his chamber music here). For instance, the slow movement of the first Piano Quintet is just... wow.

I cannot resist the temptation of putting a wonderful gem here, a slow miniature from the French composer and organist Jehan Alain, for piano :




He wrote quite a few amazing slow-paced pieces I think (two I can think of are Berceuse sur deux notes qui cornent and Le Jardin Suspendu.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I think we must differentiate between:* adagio and andante*. Andante is faster than adagio but slower than allegretto. Schubert wrote very few adagios on his instrumental music: the only I can think of is the wanderer fantasy, string quintet and the D.958 sonata, most of his slow movements were andante. Also, the the tempo of the slow movement of 5th symphony is andante con moto.

My favorite adagios:











And I concur, Bruckner and Mahler wrote some of the best adagios in music.


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

Tough one...but....Rachmaninoff, Mozart, and Chopin are three of my top favorite composers of adagios.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe I'm forgetting something, but I think that, if I did a long reflection, my list would have Mahler, Beethoven, Mozart and, maybe, Brahms.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lucashomem said:


> Maybe I'm forgetting something, but I think that, if I did a long reflection, my list would have Mahler, Beethoven, Mozart and, maybe, Brahms.


I certainly wouldn't disagree with this list. Mahler absolutely excelled in adagios and is my favorite.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

Mahler hands down.

Bach also makes the list.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^I agree about Mahler. His adagios take you to places few have dared to go!


----------

